# Sand



## kayser (Sep 16, 2014)

ok, I don't know what was wrong with me but I set up my 55 Gallon with black and white fine gravel like sand. Here is a question
How do I clean the sand?

Note: no fish yet, I am getting them on Sunday


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you using fine sand or gravel? Your question is kind of confusing so I'm not sure what you're asking.

I've been running sand for a short period of time but from my experience, you don't have to clean sand like you do gravel. Gravel is very coarse and and has more space for junk to get down there which is why you have to clean it more. If your sand is fine, you will find that even if you use a gravel cleaner, you won't suck up much junk.

However, when I do use a gravel cleaner on it, I have it draining into a 5 gallon bucket. The sand goes to the bottom and the water overflows the bucket which is fine. I'll then put the sand back in my tank after I'm done. My sand was more expensive (not PFS) so I don't really want to waste it.

Now if it's just gravel, you can use a gravel cleaner and not have to worry about anything.


----------



## kayser (Sep 16, 2014)

sorry, What I have is a fine gravel like sand
what do you mean by "Now if it's just gravel, you can use a gravel cleaner and not have to worry about anything?


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have had sand in my tanks for 8+ years. To clean sand, you can use the end of your syphon tube, without any attachment, and use a deft hand to hold it just over the sand (distance varies according to power of the syphon). Watch to make sure you are only getting the crud on top of the sand and not a lot of sand. You WILL lose some sand during the learning process, but you can use the above bucket method to recapture any sand lost.

Another consideration for using sand is the gas build up. Without having a sand mover in your tank (eg. snails, etc.) you may need to run something through the sand during water changes to remove gasses built up in the sand. I only do this during water changes, since things get stirred up anyway.

I hope that helps.


----------



## kayser (Sep 16, 2014)

How about waste and excess food that is inside/under the sand, how to clean it?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

kayser said:


> How about waste and excess food that is inside/under the sand, how to clean it?


Just take your hand and sift through the sand a little bid, that usually gets anything trapped in the sand to the top so you can suck it out then.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Steve C said:


> kayser said:
> 
> 
> > How about waste and excess food that is inside/under the sand, how to clean it?
> ...


As steve said. I move the sand around to release waste in the sand. some gets suspended in the water column and some will settle back on the bottom. You can vacuum that up with the process I mentioned above.


----------

